# Article: Introducing Palate - the coffee tasting app



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

You can view the page at https://coffeeforums.co.uk/content.php?462-Introducing-Palate-the-coffee-tasting-app


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Looks interesting, giving it a whirl. Happy to support a Leeds company too


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

shame no android version or I would have given this a go..


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Big shame no android version


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

Given that android market share is probably 80/20 vs apple this needs to be addressed


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

grumpydaddy said:


> Given that android market share is probably 80/20 vs apple this needs to be addressed


More like 59/41...


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Feedback received by developer.

That's exactly the sort of thing they would like to hear.


----------



## Hibbsy (Jan 8, 2017)

Jon said:


> More like 59/41...


I think its around 66/33 in favor of android.

But does still always seem that apple apps are first to appear.


----------



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

If 73/27 hasn't been taken can I claim it?


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Mine was actually based on data! https://www.kantarworldpanel.com/global/smartphone-os-market-share/


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

You're not missing much at the moment. Seems all I can do is record a taste and nothing else. Can't access any saved records


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

Mine was related to phones only

https://9to5mac.com/2016/08/18/android-ios-smartphone-market-share/


----------



## Chris (Percit.co) (Dec 18, 2016)

kennyboy993 said:


> Looks interesting, giving it a whirl. Happy to support a Leeds company too


Hey Kenny, thanks for the support!


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Chris (Percit.co) said:


> Hey Kenny, thanks for the support!


Chris - please see further comment, am I missing something?


----------



## Chris (Percit.co) (Dec 18, 2016)

Phobic said:


> shame no android version or I would have given this a go..


Hey guys, we're very happy to hear that the android community is itching to get their hands on Palate as well. We've got a solution to bring Palate to Android & Windows phones but it's going to take a bit of time.

As to why we chose to launch iOS first, while Android does have a leg up globally on iOS in terms of numbers, this isn't the case in the specialty coffee market. Our market research has shown the majority are iOS users. Additionally, the adoption rate of paid apps is exponentially higher on apple and we felt strongly that we didn't want to support the app via ads. Another interesting thing to note is that it's much more expensive developing for the android platform due to consistency issues. With hundreds of varaint devices you need to spend more time designing as there are hundreds/thousands of additional problems and

considerations to tackle.

I know that's not an easy pill to swallow but the decision was not made lightlyor flippantly. But, I'm really happy to say that we're on the case and it's definitely coming!


----------



## Chris (Percit.co) (Dec 18, 2016)

kennyboy993 said:


> You're not missing much at the moment. Seems all I can do is record a taste and nothing else. Can't access any saved records


Hey Kenny, thanks for the feedback! After you log all the flavours you taste in a coffee you can save it to your camera roll and refer to it in your Palate photo album or you can share it to social media, both of which allow for future reference of previously logged coffees.

If you're looking for a backlog of coffees you've tasted within the app, that's part of our major update coming in July. In the meantime, your app saves all of the data you've logged and this will be grandfathered in to the updated infrastructure so you'll still be able to browse all previously logged coffees within the app as well as sorting them by coffee name, roaster, origin, and process.

Additional features include a whole host of alternate datasets that are displayed on a second square that attaches to the original tastecard. Everything from adding in your own flavours that aren't part of the WCR sensory lexicon all the way to TDS and water information.

The main focus of Palate is to get people thinking more and more about WHAT they're tasting in a way that allows them to dive deeper into the WHY with other enthusiasts or industry professionals.

All that said, we want this to be as useful as possible so any feature requests, no matter how large or small, are fair game! We can't guarantee the feature you want will mesh with the long term vision for this tool but we will absolutely bring it to the team and do everything possible to find a way to implement it effectively!


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

Chris (Percit.co) said:


> Hey Kenny, thanks for the feedback! After you log all the flavours you taste in a coffee you can save it to your camera roll and refer to it in your Palate photo album or you can share it to social media, both of which allow for future reference of previously logged coffees.
> 
> If you're looking for a backlog of coffees you've tasted within the app, that's part of our major update coming in July. In the meantime, your app saves all of the data you've logged and this will be grandfathered in to the updated infrastructure so you'll still be able to browse all previously logged coffees within the app as well as sorting them by coffee name, roaster, origin, and process.
> 
> ...


I'm an Android user so haven't had a chance to use the app yet.

I keep notes on my phone about grinder settings and brew ratios of beans that I'm likely to buy again.

Then if/when I do I know what brew ratio/grinder setting to start at. Could this be incorporated into the app also?


----------



## Chris (Percit.co) (Dec 18, 2016)

igm45 said:


> I'm an Android user so haven't had a chance to use the app yet.
> 
> I keep notes on my phone about grinder settings and brew ratios of beans that I'm likely to buy again.
> 
> Then if/when I do I know what brew ratio/grinder setting to start at. Could this be incorporated into the app also?


Absolutely! One of the datasets in our July update is this very thing. It allows you to record your entire brew recipe. This one is a particular favourite of mine as it not only allows for easy access when you buy them again but also means you can really easily swap recipes with fellow coffee lovers! This is particularly useful as you can log the same coffee many different times but with a different recipe and compare what flavour changes have resulted from your recipe changes.


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

Chris (Percit.co) said:


> Absolutely! One of the datasets in our July update is this very thing. It allows you to record your entire brew recipe. This one is a particular favourite of mine as it not only allows for easy access when you buy them again but also means you can really easily swap recipes with fellow coffee lovers! This is particularly useful as you can log the same coffee many different times but with a different recipe and compare what flavour changes have resulted from your recipe changes.


Sounds great,

Looks like it has potential of developing into a useful little app. I know you'll be busy with a million things with a small team to start with, however, do you have any idea how long it is likely to be before we see this on Android?


----------



## Chris (Percit.co) (Dec 18, 2016)

igm45 said:


> Sounds great,
> 
> Looks like it has potential of developing into a useful little app. I know you'll be busy with a million things with a small team to start with, however, do you have any idea how long it is likely to be before we see this on Android?


Thats a really great question! So the earliest would be 3 months from now. The longest would be 6. A lot of that is down to how long it takes to get things as perfect as possible with the iOS version. We knew that July's pro feature update would offer most of the functionality that people might want. But we're really keen to leave some room for the community to direct where this goes and, given the expense of android development we wanna make sure we've done due diligence before building an android/windows phone solution.

Personally, I'm one of those annoying people that wants everything to happen as fast as a I can imagine it but over time I'm slowly learning to know when to double down and run like crazy and when to trust that a leisurely pace is the right choice. So, trust me, if an opportunity to jump ahead opens up we'll be taking it!


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

Thank you, I look forward to seeing how this enterprise unfolds.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

If you're still around, Chris (Percit.co), can you update us on your App. Is it still available?


----------

